How does an Angel Investor get invited to a YC demo day? - anthony_james
======
gtmtg
I'm pretty sure you can apply for an invite at
[http://www.ycombinator.com/demoday](http://www.ycombinator.com/demoday).

------
dang
This type of question is probably better addressed to info@ycombinator.com.

